# Booties, gift and surprise



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

I did it, only took a couple weeks with my new easy pattern


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

wow, beautiful work.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Is that a box of socks? how cool is that?


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

What a FANTASTIC gift this will be for a new baby! I absolutely love these baskets for a nursery and am using two myself for each of my two grandkids. They're perfect to hold diapers and wipes in a changing area. Your "wardrobe" of booties is just wonderful, too.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

These are great--so colorful. Do you have a pattern?


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

A wonderful assortment! Well done :thumbup: Thank you for sharing your pattern - I have dreams of warming many little feet - and your colorful presentation is a great encouragement to get started.


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Simply adorable, what a lovely gift.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Don't they knit up gorgeous with the snowflake.. i'm gonna have to make some completely with that now too, rather than just the tops,  oh and cute gift.


----------



## lucychloemae (Nov 30, 2011)

fantastic idea, a pair of booties for every outfit! beautiful thoughtful gift x


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, how adorable...great gift!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

What a wonderful gift and the presentation is fab!


----------



## Sassycrafty1 (Oct 10, 2011)

They are so pretty love the presentation package.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

I will post all patterns tomorrow


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Lovely work, well done.


----------



## sunflowerjo (Dec 29, 2011)

What new mommy wouldn't want to receive this wonderful gift! So cute!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Love the color assortment - so cheerful!


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

What a great idea. Good job


----------



## cpreston1 (Apr 23, 2011)

great gift lucky baby


----------



## Judy Young (Dec 1, 2011)

I am so glad that there are people a round like yourself that take the bother to make something so pretty to give to another.


----------



## jfgbrown (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful. LOVE the assortment. PLEASE can I have the pattern? Thank you...


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

beautiful work and beautifully presented


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

What a wonderful gift! Can't imagine anyone not loving it!


----------



## osterville (May 28, 2011)

Love the presentation what a beautiful gift


----------



## gwr24 (Feb 20, 2011)

Please share your "new, easy pattern."


----------



## tesorrell (May 9, 2011)

Yes, I'd love the pattern as well! Beautiful! I love the idea!


----------



## miriam (Feb 15, 2011)

I love the colors. please share your pattern. thanks


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Are they socks or booties? Looks like one for every outfit, will match anything. Good job!


----------



## karen7 (Mar 6, 2011)

A very clever idea. I am also interested in your new, easy pattern for the socks. Thx.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

this is precious and just super...and i love the showflake booties


----------



## jweston (May 10, 2011)

Soooooooooo sweet,have a new Grand baby on way.would love the pattern.Thank you


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

I love all the booties. Beautiful colors


----------



## marg777 (Mar 28, 2011)

Great, what a lovely gift..Please can you share your "Easy Pattern" I would like to be able to knit same & send them to my 16month old G Grand daughter in UK...thanks so much ...marg 777 Vancouver


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

what a beautiful and creative way to give a gift, and they are so bright and colorful. Love them!


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

What a great idea. You did a beautiful job knitting and a beautiful job presenting. I'd be very proud to offer up a gift like this!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Great job. I love booties.


----------



## nanapam2355 (Jan 26, 2011)

love them! what an awesome gift! You did a beautiful job.


----------



## cprince (Jun 25, 2011)

Great idea! I would love to have the pattern so I could knit up a supply of booties for my girl friend's new great grand baby. Thanks for sharing. [email protected]


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Those are great! Love the fuzzy white.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

it is awesome. Great work and very nice gift.


----------



## giftknitter (Dec 19, 2011)

They Are so Beautiful please could i have the pattern so i can knit some for my local hospital.xx


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Cute, colorful and a great way to present it. Well done!


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

THOSE ARE BEAUTIFUL AND WHAT A GORGEOUS JOB YOU HAVE DONE.I'M LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING THE EASY,PATTERN TOMORROW. MTHANK YOU SO MUCH. I NEED EASY. SANDI67


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

there beautiful & so well done the first thing i thought when i saw them was spring!


----------



## 617 (Jan 19, 2011)

What a great gift!!!! BEAUTIFUL


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

What a great gift!


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

That is such a cool gift! How creative! I love it!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

how cute !!!!!!!!


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

What a great idea putting them in a basket..!!
Love it !!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Thats a great idea for littles when shoes don't fit. Very creative. Would love to have the pattern as well.


----------



## Daisybee (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow! What a wonderful gift. Would you share the pattern please?


----------



## yarnspinner45 (Jan 3, 2012)

Can't wait for the patterns. I need a baby shower gift and have the dreaded "paralysis of analyst " and just can't decide what to make. There are just too many wonderful options!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

beautiful work, great colours!!!


----------



## knittingema3 (Nov 4, 2011)

That was a great idea, I am glad you are going to post the patterns.


----------



## dbryer (Feb 15, 2012)

How do I get this pattern? what a wonderful idea for a gift!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

absolutely adorable, what fantastic work!!! looking forward to the patterns, thank you!!


----------



## massate (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice and so neat how you displayed them in the cute box.


----------



## harshala (Feb 15, 2012)

Beautiful !!!!


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Brilliant and so very talented. Hope to get your pattern too. Beautiful colors. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

2cwdance said:


> I will post all patterns tomorrow


That is a fantastic idea. I have a baby shower to attend next month and would love the pattern and the yarn you used. The colours are gorgeous. That's what I love - vibrant colours instead of those pastel colours we used the think the babies had to be dressed it. Never liked them. Beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

I have seen the 'box of sox' for sale in shops. They were quite expensive and didn't look half as nice as these! A beautiful gift any mum would love. Did you do the basket as well?


----------



## grammye (Feb 21, 2011)

Can't wait!


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Excellent idea. Love the booties


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so cute,lucky baby,lucky mama


----------



## hands-2-work (Jul 23, 2011)

Such a sweet and beautiful gift. I love to make socks and booties for our local pregnancy centers as well as hospital so I am anxiously awaiting your post of the pattern. Thank you so much for sharing your pattern and your talent!!!!!


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll be waiting for the patterns. Your work is very good. The colors are very good and bright. Thank-you for sharing with us. God Bless you.

Carolynjune3


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Awe....I wish I could knit!!!...I'm trying to make some cute little button-top booties now and have ripped out the stitches 5 times....just cannot seem to follow the pattern!!!!!....These are so cute!!!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Can't wait for you to post the pattern. Your presentation is adorable.


2cwdance said:


> I did it, only took a couple weeks with my new easy pattern


----------



## polkadot (Feb 1, 2011)

very creative and adorable, can't wait for the pattern!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

fantastic job!! LOVE new idea's for shower gifts....at my granddaughter's shower someone had put baby clothes, socks, etc. in a wicker laundry basket....when she pulled out the first one all the other items followed on a clothesline hooked on with clothes pins!! Your gift ranks right up there with that clever idea! Looking forward to the easy pattern too, so nice of you to share.......it's what us knitters thrive on, I am such a visual person that seeing something makes me want to knit it so much more! We just had a great grandson, but collecting patterns for the next great grandchild to be born......hugs


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

What a lovely gift!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

What a neat idea,not just for the baby, but for the new mom too as it's already organized and ready to go. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

We have a special place here that ministers to young pregnant girls (and their boyfriends if willing) to try and give them other alternatives to abortion. In doing so, when the girl or couple leaves, the counselor says, "Let me give you your first baby present." And she presents them with a donated handmade baby gift. I like to knit for that group. I can see myself going in with a basket of booties. Thanks for the idea and I look forward to seeing your pattern.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

westwood said:


> We have a special place here that ministers to young pregnant girls (and their boyfriends if willing) to try and give them other alternatives to abortion. In doing so, when the girl or couple leaves, the counselor says, "Let me give you your first baby present." And she presents them with a donated handmade baby gift. I like to knit for that group. I can see myself going in with a basket of booties. Thanks for the idea and I look forward to seeing your pattern.
> 
> That's a wonderful idea Westwood


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Would also love to have this pattern.


----------



## Nanna Helen (Jan 16, 2012)

What a fantastic idea, I am knitting for my daughter's friend who is due her 2nd baby in April, (a girl this time) so this would be a great idea for her baby shower. Looking forward to the 'easy pattern'. Your work looks amazing. ;-)


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

westwood said:


> We have a special place here that ministers to young pregnant girls (and their boyfriends if willing) to try and give them other alternatives to abortion. In doing so, when the girl or couple leaves, the counselor says, "Let me give you your first baby present." And she presents them with a donated handmade baby gift. I like to knit for that group. I can see myself going in with a basket of booties. Thanks for the idea and I look forward to seeing your pattern.


That's great....I used to work in a program for pregnant teens and we always gave the babies gifts for Christmas....handmade of course by our wonderful "angel" volunteer knitters, crocheters, quilters and sewers....loved it!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!! What a clever, nice gift! I sure would be thrilled if I were the recipient!!!! Love the little white ones, too. I would love the simple pattern, too!!


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Please could you point me in the right direction for your easy pattern, I think your work looks wonderfull, I would like to have a go, but dont expect to do half as well. xx


----------



## mes (Dec 27, 2011)

Beautiful work - do you have a pattern to share? Thanks.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

lovely and beautiful presentation


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I am anxiously awaiting the pattern as well. Thank you.


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

thx for sharing and will wait for the pattern


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

Booties for every occasion...magnificent gift! Love the color assortment.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

wow beautiful would you share pattern


----------



## suzannejef (Feb 8, 2012)

I would love to know what pattern you used, what a practical gift!!!!!!


----------



## Happy in retirement (Jul 20, 2011)

I WOULD LOVE THE PATTERN, IS YOU ARE SHARING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Perfect we have a baby girl due in the family. Did you use different patterns?


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

What a wonderful, thoughtful gift. Oh, well done!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

LOL we'er all online and waiting to get the pattern...How ironic is that. I wish she would get online to give it to us. Unless, she doesn't realize how much we admire her work. Awww, she probably is online in am only. She showed us how practical that gift that she made is. I just thought they were so adorable. I love making booties.


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

What a beautiful basket to give at a baby shower!! Your work is beautiful!! I, too, would like the EASY pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Donna Jean (Sep 7, 2011)

What a clever baby shower idea. Love the color choices you have. Have never made baby booties. Would love the easy pattern if you would share it.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

What a Beautiful gift to give someone. So Sweet.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow! That's a lot of booties. I wish you had one so we could see them better. I love the white ones!


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

See pattern and pics booties under pictures, some corrections, so read posts following pattern.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Pics and pattern post in pictures


----------



## marg777 (Mar 28, 2011)

I am over the moon that you are sharing the easy Bootie pattern, thank you BUT I dont know what to clk on to get the pattern yos on Pics, sorry, but what pics where...Forgive me if this is a really dumb question..HELP...M


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

I can't find the patterns either. And having seen the beautiful display of socks I want to get started.


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

Did I read that you are posting the pattern tomorrow or did I miss something in these many pages of posts!


----------



## lindaw1957 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have tried to find the pattern you posted. I can not figure out how to find it. I have looked at the picture several times to see if I missed a link and I have tried to click on the picture. I have gone back to news letter looked under the pictures to see if I could find an up date. Can someone explain to me where the pattern is? Thanks


----------



## krafty karen (Jan 25, 2012)

What a nice idea and who wouldn't love it.


----------



## GrandparentingPlus.com (Jul 2, 2011)

I, also would love the pattern...unable to find it as you said. Thanks


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

i can't find the pattern either. I clicked on "Pictures" at the bottom of the thread, but the pattern isn't there. Please let me know what I'm doing wrong, I soooooooooo want your easy pattern.


2cwdance said:


> See pattern and pics booties under pictures, some corrections, so read posts following pattern.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Can someone who has the link to pattern and pic booties attach the link, I just do not know how to. I have tried.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

don't see it either!


----------



## midget4 (Sep 19, 2011)

Please post the pattern I love to make booties.


----------



## penna knitter (Sep 7, 2011)

Here is the way I found the pattern: Click on her name 2cwdance which takes you to her profile. Go to number of messages posted 278 (list). Click on list. Scroll down to 5th post and the pattern. There was some discussion about number of stitches through out thread. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

penna knitter said:


> Here is the way I found the pattern: Click on her name 2cwdance which takes you to her profile. Go to number of messages posted 278 (list). Click on list. Scroll down to 5th post and the pattern. There was some discussion about number of stitches through out thread. Hope this helps.


Thanks, your post was right on....would never have found it without your help........it was so nice of you to clear up the whole thing! hugs


----------



## Rancin98 (Feb 15, 2012)

Can't wait for the patterns, these are adorable and love the presentation!!! <3


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Rancin98 said:


> Can't wait for the patterns, these are adorable and love the presentation!!! <3


see quote above you from Penna Knitter, she explains how to get the pattern......like she says read a few posts down the pattern continues further down........good luck!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

They are all beautiful but the fluffy white one I like the best have you a pattern for it to share with us thank you


----------



## penna knitter (Sep 7, 2011)

Nana5 said:


> penna knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the way I found the pattern: Click on her name 2cwdance which takes you to her profile. Go to number of messages posted 278 (list). Click on list. Scroll down to 5th post and the pattern. There was some discussion about number of stitches through out thread. Hope this helps.
> ...


----------



## penna knitter (Sep 7, 2011)

Glad it worked for you!! hugs right back


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

I will post fluffy white when I get home tonight. After 10 pm.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Good Job!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Wonderful gift and so many great colors. Love the white booties as well.


----------



## knittingema3 (Nov 4, 2011)

Have you posted this pattern, it is a great idea and would love the pattern. Thanking you ahead of time


----------



## knittingema3 (Nov 4, 2011)

Have you posted this pattern, it is a great idea and would love the pattern. Thanking you ahead of time : :thumbup:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

What a wonderful gift...well done.


----------



## knittingema3 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have tried to go through the steps to find this pattern and can't find please help :mrgreen:


----------



## knittingema3 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi I went through all the steps and opened all of the messages and still can't find it HELP :lol:


----------



## penna knitter (Sep 7, 2011)

Go to top of this page (page 8) I think you will be able to find the pattern. Follow my instructions, hope this helps. Barbie


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I give up, I still can't find the pattern


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Did what you said but still can't find it


----------



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

rujam said:


> Did what you said but still can't find it


here is the link to the KP page with the patterns:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-58035-1.html


----------



## polkadot (Feb 1, 2011)

penna knitter said:


> Here is the way I found the pattern: Click on her name 2cwdance which takes you to her profile. Go to number of messages posted 278 (list). Click on list. Scroll down to 5th post and the pattern. There was some discussion about number of stitches through out thread. Hope this helps.


I tried this, and still didn't find the pattern....could you post the link? thank you!


----------



## Rancin98 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you Nana5, I did find it after I posted that. &#128516;


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Here is the pattern for the fluffy slippers
Bernat Pipsqueak from Walmart
Cast on 28 stitches
Knit 7 rows or 1 1/2 inches
K 11, bind off 8, k 9
K10, make 2, k 10
K row
K1 p1 across for 4 inches
Cut lengthy tail, sew down back and foot, you are done.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Regular bootie
Caron simply soft, size 7 needles
Let's cast on 36
Knit 7 rows
K10, k 2 tog, k12, k 2 tog, k 10
Knit row
K 8, k2 tog, k 14, k 2 tog, k 8
Knit row
K 14, bind off 8, k12
K12, m2, k12
Knit this row across,
Next row,change to size 6 needles and
*Slip 1, ( p 1, k 1) across, p last one
Continue * for 19 rows
Bind off last row with size 7 needle or crochet off. loosely. Extra long tail, sew down back and bottom.
To crochet off (sc1, slip 1 dec) across with size f or g hook.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Now girls, guys, Change up this pattern in sizes by casting on more or less to begin with.
The ribbing needle should be down a size from the slipper needle.
You can change up the slipper to be more lacy by using:
After knit rows,
K1 (p1,yo,k1 across)k1;
K1 (p1,yo,k2 tog, across) k1; 3 more times
K2 (p1, k2 tog across) k2
K this row
K12, bind off 8, knit 12
K12, make 2, knit 12
Knit this row
Start ribbing.


----------



## knittables (Oct 9, 2011)

What a great gift and a great job you have done.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

knittingema3 said:


> I have tried to go through the steps to find this pattern and can't find please help :mrgreen:


This is from penna knitter who helped me find the pattern, just follow the directions to a "T" and you will find the pattern. Like penna knitter says, after finding the pattern, scroll down for continued instructions........happy hunting:

Here is the way I found the pattern: Click on her name 2cwdance which takes you to her profile. Go to number of messages posted 278 (list). Click on list. Scroll down to 5th post and the pattern. There was some discussion about number of stitches through out thread. Hope this helps.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Love the basket of booties! What a clever idea! Wish I had thought of that for a baby shower I'm going to next week. Still trying to finish the blanket....


----------



## paulamcd (Jun 12, 2011)

They are adorable, Love the idea of the box.always can use an extra place to put the baby's things.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

What size needle to you suggest for the fluffy slippers?


2cwdance said:


> Here is the pattern for the fluffy slippers
> Bernat Pipsqueak from Walmart
> Cast on 28 stitches
> Knit 7 rows or 1 1/2 inches
> ...


----------



## paulamcd (Jun 12, 2011)

what size needle


----------



## giftknitter (Dec 19, 2011)

It tells you size 7 needles if that helps


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Size 7 is for the regular booties, I'm inquiring for the size needle for the fluffy booties. Maybe it's a 7 also, don't know?


giftknitter said:


> It tells you size 7 needles if that helps


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

PATTERN IS ON PAGE 9 EVERYONE.. about half way down the page : 2CWDANCE RE-POSTED THE PATTERN TO MAKE IT EASIER FOR ALL TO FIND NOW!!!

FINALLY THIS SEARCH SHOULD BE OVER!! HAPPY BOOTIE KNITTING !!!

They are very sweet and easy to do!!


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Fluffy boots size 7, yes


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you. I'll be making many of those. I loved your presentation in the basket.


2cwdance said:


> Fluffy boots size 7, yes


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Me either!!! We would all love it!!


----------



## jweston (May 10, 2011)

l'm totally confused ,did l miss the pattern for the white booties .Would someone please help.Thanks in advanced


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes, go to Page 9 of this thread, you'll find it there.


jweston said:


> l'm totally confused ,did l miss the pattern for the white booties .Would someone please help.Thanks in advanced


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

Beautiful! The booties are so colorful and I like the white boots. Nice packaging. You did all of this in 2 weeks? Wow!
Johnna


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

This is the lace look described on pg 9


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

2cwdance said:


> This is the lace look described on pg 9


that is beautiful. Thanks very much for the pattern 2cwdance. it is much appreciated.


----------



## music makers (Oct 24, 2011)

a lovely gift.so bright and cheerful.you have a good heart.so much thought and work gone into it.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful work and what a terrific gift idea. Don't mind it I steal it do you?


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

The pattern is so easy, I did 2 pair yesterday


----------



## jweston (May 10, 2011)

l have made two pair ,love the easy pattern.Added some fun fur to one pair.thank you again for the pattern .


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

How beautiful this is ,did you post the patterns ,so cute,would love to have the patterns,what kind of yarn is best? Thanks


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

See page 9, any soft yarn will do. I started with a cast on of 30 to determine the size, then 32, then 34, and up to 40, I divided 40 by 2 and determined that I needed 12 on each side for the ribbing, that is 24, leaving 16 sts in the center to bind off or decrease. I decided that I only wanted to bind off only 8, so I knew that I had to decrease 4 on each side before I started the ribbing or during the ribbing. So I Chose to do 2 decrease at the beginning of 2 rows, equally spaced before and 2 while working the ribbing, evenly spaced, of course, ending with the 12 on each side, plus the two I added in the center of pattern where I had bound off the 8. Remember to change your needle size downward to do the ribbing.


----------



## Happy in retirement (Jul 20, 2011)

I guess I must have missed the pattern, could you please post it again. Thank you very much.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

See pg 9


----------



## Happy in retirement (Jul 20, 2011)

Page 9 of what?


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

This feed is on page 11, go back to pg 9


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

I work both booties at the same time to make sure they come out the same.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

I like the white one's on top of the box, are they slipper's? made with what kind of yarn?


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

For fluffy booties see pg 9 and use size 7 needles, remember to work both booties st the same time.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank's


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

The finished slippers


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Girls ,show me your booties.


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you thank you thank you. I knitted two pairs for a friends grand daughter who arrived early. I was sewing them up when my daughter saw them and how could I say no when she had just made me a grandmother only hours before. So I have now knitted four pairs, in 2 days. 
If I have managed to attach a picture, my apologies as it's not a very good one.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Great job, good colors, my next gift is for a set of twin girls, twice the booties, busy hands.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

I am going to see how smalli can knit them, I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

those are great. Nice work!


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Wow, to think I am speaking to someone so far away in Wales from Colorado, USA.


----------



## music makers (Oct 24, 2011)

It,s great all speaking to each other from all over the world.I,m from England


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Isn't that great. Its nice to have friends from all over the world and that we all have the same thing in common.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Buttons, where r u?


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

So cute! And prolific!


----------



## music makers (Oct 24, 2011)

off to bed now.look forward to seeing what comes on tommorow.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

music makers said:


> off to bed now.look forward to seeing what comes on tommorow.


off to bed? where in our fine world do you live?
it's 3:50 in British Columbia


----------



## music makers (Oct 24, 2011)

I,m in west midlands England. It,s just a few minutes to midnight here.need some sleep.goodnight all and good day all.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

hi 2cwdance. I live in Hudson, FL but originally from Michigan. We go back and forth quite a bit. My kids and ,y parents are there plus my hubby's kids are their too and our ten granchildren.


----------



## Dian (Feb 23, 2011)

Great idea, fantastic presentation!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

WOW! These are beautiful and the colors are really yummy! You certainly made a wonderful gift with each one in every color a baby could want!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

No cold feet for this baby! That's a very thoughtful gift and oh so cute!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Great booties,can't wait to see the pattern.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Heres the pattern Tabatha Joy

here is the link to the KP page with the patterns:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-58035-1.html

Also scroll down on page because she tells you to switch to size 6 needles.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Now that's a wonderful gift. Patricia


----------

